# I refinished my stall fronts! (Picture Project)



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

I forgot! Here's the link to the Flickr Set Slideshow to see more pictures at a high resolution:
Refinishing Stall Fronts


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Really looks nice! Great job.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

They look great!


----------



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

Good job! I'm also working on finishing my stalls and doors. I chose to paint my cross bucks a dark brown. I love how it looks finished but boy is it work!


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

A suggestion on painting the bars would be to stop a local hardware store and pick up some self etching primer then head for the local auto parts house like Advanced or O'Reily's and pick up a few cans of spray on bedliner paint.

Tape off the wood with painting drop plastic you would use for painting in your house then start covering the metal with the self etching primer. By the time you finish the last area the first area should be ready for a coat of bedliner. 

I would give it 24 hours to cure fully before letting the horses back in there. I suggest this due to the chance of horses nibbling on the bars if they had regular paint on them and getting right back to scuffed up looking bars or metal. Bedliner is hard enough that they will likely never scuff it. Even if they do then touch it up and give it time to set up and it blends in great. 

I build front and rear bumpers for Jeeps that climb rocks and mountain sides. They all get coated with bedliner paint and look great! This pick was taken 3 days after being back from an off-road trip where the back bumper was slammed in the rock ground as I was pointed up at the sky trying to climb a hill. I never once worried about how the bumper was going to look from it.






I hope this gives you some ideas about long term protection for any and all metal in the barn.


----------



## jcraig10 (Sep 14, 2012)

Wow, that looks so much better! (Not that it looked bad before though!) Its a wonder what a little elbow grease will do


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Looks very high end and shiny!! Nice work!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Very nice, excellent job!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Wonderful!


----------



## DreamOfDrafts (Jan 6, 2013)

this inspires me to do mine! lol. awesome job they look all shiney and new! 

Different tip for the bars. You can use the rustoleum spray paint. Ive used it on everything from metal tie outs, metal bed frames, xbox 360 controllers, cars etc. It comes in a high gloss version that works quite well. I don't have any examples but I like the stuff, have about a billion different colors of it in my garage just in case haha.


----------



## grizz (Jun 3, 2013)

Looks awesome!! Good job!!!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Regarding finishing only one side. I know with kitchen cupboards if one doesn't finish both sides that warping will occur. Will that happen with the stalls boards? If the bars are steel, just sand lightly, wipe with paint thinner then apply Rustoleum or Tremclad. No primer. These two products are made with fish oil and the primer will prevent it from doing it's job of preventing rust. I use a small disposable paint roller for jobs like this. It's cost effective.


----------

